# Another INFP on the scene



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello and Welcome :happy:


----------



## Spooky (Oct 30, 2008)

"Life is like a box of choc..o..lates. You never know what you're gonna get."

See what I mean? I bet you didn't even expect that.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

yay i love sexy infps, your are sexy right? well you are infp so your some sort of sexy.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yay another NF! 

Welcome to PC!


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, have fun on the moon and welcome to the cafe.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> Hello! . Your name sounds familiar... You post on Globalchatter right? Anyways, welcome, hope you like your time here!


I do post there, yes.

Thanks for all the welcomes, everyone


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings OrangeAppled! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I love my INFPs sweet and edible please.:happy:


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I have also noticed that the smileys here have awfully large heads....


So do the people on this forum so it fits. :laughing:


----------

